# Target VinoTemp $50



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

Bought a VinoTemp 28 bottle a few days ago for $140, had problems and went back to Target to get another and return the first one; it's now $50. Since I bought it at $140, they are only giving me difference ($90). This was the Target in El Monte, Southern California


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

wait, Joseph, so you DID get the replacement for $50?

and what kinda problems did you have with the first one?


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

There were 2 remaining units, and I purchased them both for $50 each so I had 3 total. I went home, repacked my first one, and got my refund of $90 so I had the 2 units I just purchased. I may return another unit simply because I don't need 2, but for $50 each...

The problem with the first unit I purchased for $140 was the inside fan was pretty loud and the light would flicker on and off randomly making beeping noises. The two units I just purchased are slightly less loud, though I can hear the hum, and do not have this light flicker problem.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah, I gotcha. I haven't had any issues with my 2 yet. You got a steal. Hey, before you do anything with that one...ucla695 might be interested and he's local....not positive but I know he was thinking about it. Mine hum a little but they're downstairs in the home office where I spend very little time so I hardly notice it.

so you comin' to Halloween?


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I went by my Target that had 4 after I left last Friday. They had no more.
I paid $99 for mine and was going to pick one up for my brother (for wine.)

Oh well.


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Dang! I can't find a Vinotemp for less than $350 in Canada!


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought my first Vino in early September. I bought another one in a package deal a week or so ago. When I turned it on it would run all the time and go down to 50 degrees. I took it back to Target and they gave me a new one plus a $54 credit on my card!!!


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I was able to locate a $50 Vino in
Columbus, OH (SW location & yes this was their last one).


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I guess I will go target shopping tomorrow :hn

Chas


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

One last thing to help people hunt for these $50 closeouts.....

to save on gas and time call Target at 800-440-0680,
provide them with your zip code and ask them to check
all of your local stores for the Vino (DPCI# 072-01-0164).
If they are able to locate one, make sure to then call the store
and provide them with the DPCI# and have them verify
they have it in stock. This is a closeout so most likely it will
be located on an end cap close to the other wine fridges.

This worked for me and I hope it works for you :ss


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

atariman said:


> One last thing to help people hunt for these $50 closeouts.....
> 
> to save on gas and time call Target at 800-440-0680,
> provide them with your zip code and ask them to check
> ...


couple days ago I posted that I got one for $89 with an opened box - called a different store (that one i picked up on the way home) and they had 3 at $50. So, it is the closest, but still an hour away - loaded up the fam and off we went. I bought 2 more, and even got a price match on the one I bought previously (in Trussville, AL - was their last one), so I got 2 for $50, and the other one dropped in at $40... all for just an open box.

Think I will keep one of them as is, and tear the other 2 apart in an attempt to rob their thermoelectric power for my cabinet humi...

On another note - there is one left at the Target in Tuscaloosa, AL... at least as of an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Benwoo (Sep 30, 2008)

It could be helpful to post exact store locations, so if people have to try and force a price match. I bought mine 2 weeks ago so I have to go in and see if I can but in NorCal they have a tight grip on the pricing of those things, still $199.99.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish you would have kept it and sold it to me. I'm in Monrovia! You think they still have some left?


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

They may have the original one that I paid $140 for that kept beeping.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

All I found around here was 2, 
They are now mine All mine I say mine, mine mine 

Wish I could have found more :cb

Chas


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

raralith said:


> Bought a VinoTemp 28 bottle a few days ago for $140, had problems and went back to Target to get another and return the first one; it's now $50. Since I bought it at $140, they are only giving me difference ($90). This was the Target in El Monte, Southern California


haha I live like 2 miles from this target!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

atariman said:


> One last thing to help people hunt for these $50 closeouts.....
> 
> to save on gas and time call Target at 800-440-0680,
> provide them with your zip code and ask them to check
> ...


Or try this: http://supertargetsurvey.com/gp/sto...callingPage=detail&renderOr=0&asin=B000QF3WY0


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

dantzig said:


> Or try this: http://supertargetsurvey.com/gp/sto...callingPage=detail&renderOr=0&asin=B000QF3WY0


I would not trust that.

I just searched my zip and it shows "limited availability" at 3 stores I was at today and made them check to see if they had any. Each store was out.

Chas


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I just hit the Target near us and they had one left. I wanted three, but one is good enough for now  I've got 2 others to hit tomorrow and with luck I'll find the other 2.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> I would not trust that.
> 
> I just searched my zip and it shows "limited availability" at 3 stores I was at today and made them check to see if they had any. Each store was out.
> 
> Chas


same thing here


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> I would not trust that.
> 
> I just searched my zip and it shows "limited availability" at 3 stores I was at today and made them check to see if they had any. Each store was out.
> 
> Chas


Similar results here.. 1 had "limited availability" but had none when I arrived.

Another showed "available", and when I called they said they had 5. They sold one before I was able to get there, and the other 4 they couldn't find anywhere.

After running around and fighting worse than normal traffic for a few hours, I was able to track down one.... good enough for now!

Thanks to the OP for the heads up! :tu


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I know what I'll be doing today..


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> I know what I'll be doing today..


eveywhere in the tampa area is out. i had them search yesterday for them.


----------



## compitaveggie (Aug 1, 2008)

All targets in the Chula Vista and National City are sold out>


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Went to the Upland Target they said they had 2. Got there they still had 2 but couldn't find them.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks guys...I tried 10 stores and just got the last one in NJ. Now if someone can give me suggestions on the set up. I have beads.

Thanks!

Tazman


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

None at all in the Target in South Philly...hope I can save someone a trip. If I have time I'll try the one in the NE tomorrow.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Last night there were at least 2 in each of the suburban Metro Detroit stores, but this morning no one had any - or they couldn't find them.... :hn

So who's the Metro Detroit BOTL who cleaned up???? 

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Smoke&Ash (Sep 25, 2008)

dantzig said:


> Or try this: http://supertargetsurvey.com/gp/sto...callingPage=detail&renderOr=0&asin=B000QF3WY0


Thanks Guys!
Great info, I checked online and then verified with a phone call and got the last 2 in the Lakewood store today. $50, I can't believe the awesome price on those! 
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

I checked all over SW Michigan and NW Indiana. Not one store had any left. I called 15 different stores.


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

Rather than calling Targets, here is a web link that will allow you to Search Target store inventory by your local zipcode. I check in my zip and in my daughters here in Florida and there are none available. I did check my old zip in Virginia and there is one store which still may have a few. Won't help me out here in Florida, to bad.

ASIN: B000QF3WY0 
DCPI: 072-01-0164
http://www.schumanfamily.com/fatwallet/targetasin.php

Hope this helps others out! :tu


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Not very accurate that link. I called the ones that said limited availability and not a single one (over 20 stores called) had any left on the shelves.


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so pissed!! I called the only Target that had any, found one store with two, verified price and they looked and saw the had them in stock.. 

SWEET, Right?

I got in the truck, drove 60 miles to Weatherford TX (ONE WAY) and none.. Talked to the guy in that department and said one guy bought both 30 minutes before.. DAMMIT!!


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll bet a lot of these $50 Vinotemp's wind up on ebay if they have not already...


----------



## cavepilot (Sep 4, 2008)

There are 2 left in Hattiesburg MS for $50. Kitchen section end cap.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

There are none left in Austin, TX.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

There aren't any in Colorado left to my knowledge...


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

bwalker2us said:


> I'll bet a lot of these $50 Vinotemp's wind up on ebay if they have not already...


Good point.

Or Craig's list for local pickup and delivery.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I just found one two days ago at my local Target. It had a clearance price of $99.99. I had them do a price check, and yep $49.99...So even though my first one is not full i just had to buy it.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I wasnt able to find any in socal


----------

